# Gas oven does not get hot enough



## D'Brie (Dec 20, 2009)

My Kenmore oven will not get up to the highest temperature (550 degrees). The burners are fine but the oven gets to 300 degrees maybe. Any ideas folks? I have cleaned it but no change in temperature. If it were electric I would change the elements. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Does it act as if the temperature is satisfied (burns for a while and shuts off)? If so it must be the thermostat. If the burners keep burning but the temp never exceeds 300 then it must be not enough gas flow (low pressure, blockage or valve not opening enough)


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes ,If the iginitor is going bad it will cause this.. Ignitor not keeping the valve oper long enough to get to temp..The valve will list the amp draw. You will need an amp meter to check this... If ignitor checks good .. Thermostat


----------

